# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Cilat janë simtomat e një traume psiqike?

## KUCOVARI*

Pershendetje,do me duhej nje informacion ne lidhje me siptomat e nje traume psiqike, qe mund te kete  dikush nga nje torture apo rrahje ose persekutimi te vazhdueshem per shkaqe politike dhe  kurimi qe mund te behet ndaj ketyre siptomave.Dhe di njeri ndonje Doktor Shqiptar ose me origjine Shqiptare qe  ndodhet ne NY,CT,MA NJ.Do tu isha shume mirenjohes per pergjigjet tuaja

----------


## J@mes

Pershendetje Kucovari!

Po te radhis simptomat pos traumatike qe mund ti shfaqen nje individi qe mund te kete qene viktime e nje torture, perdhunimi, pjesemarres ne lufte, aksident automobilistik, persekutim, humbja e nje te dashuri/afermi, deshtim, ndarje, etj.

Nje person i tille ka shume gjasa te vuaj nga çrregullim i stresit (pas traumes). Simptomat me te zakonshme jane: Ankth gjate rikujtimit te ngjarjes, endrra te frikshme, si rezultat personi priret ti shmanget te gjitha situatave apo vendeve te cilat i rikujtojne ngjarjen. Simptoma si kufizime ne jeten e perditshme, nderprerje e marredhenie me shoqerine, ose nje pjese te mire te saj, mbyllje ne vetvete, veshtiresi gjate kontakteve nderpersonale,  veshtiresi ne perjetimin e nje ndjenje, mungese e theksuar e vemendjes, i paperqendruar, ndjenje e theksuar pesimizmi, ndjehet si i pashprese, pagjumesi ose gjume jo te rehatshem, humor jo i ekuilibruar i shoqeruar shpesh me nervozizem, ndjenja te shpeshta te frikes sikur dikush eshte duke e ndjekur apo pergjuar. 

Perveç simptomave psikike qe shkakton ky çrregullim i stresit, mund te kete edhe simptoma fizike si: dhimbje koke, dhimbje gjoksi apo stomaku.

Eshte nje çrregullim serioz dhe kerkon patjeter ndihmen e psikologut apo psikiatrit. Eshte i sherueshem. Me ndihmen e psikoterapise dhe sigurisht si dhe me rekomandimin e disa medikamenteve (kryesisht te grupit te benzodiazepinave) individi mund te rikthehet ne normalitet, pra te kryej nje jete normale.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## KUCOVARI*

Faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe ndihmen tende James

----------


## ganimet

> Pershendetje Kucovari!
> 
> Po te radhis simptomat pos traumatike qe mund ti shfaqen nje individi qe mund te kete qene viktime e nje torture, perdhunimi, pjesemarres ne lufte, aksident automobilistik, persekutim, humbja e nje te dashuri/afermi, deshtim, ndarje, etj.
> 
> Nje person i tille ka shume gjasa te vuaj nga çrregullim i stresit (pas traumes). Simptomat me te zakonshme jane: Ankth gjate rikujtimit te ngjarjes, endrra te frikshme, si rezultat personi priret ti shmanget te gjitha situatave apo vendeve te cilat i rikujtojne ngjarjen. Simptoma si kufizime ne jeten e perditshme, nderprerje e marredhenie me shoqerine, ose nje pjese te mire te saj, mbyllje ne vetvete, veshtiresi gjate kontakteve nderpersonale,  veshtiresi ne perjetimin e nje ndjenje, mungese e theksuar e vemendjes, i paperqendruar, ndjenje e theksuar pesimizmi, ndjehet si i pashprese, pagjumesi ose gjume jo te rehatshem, humor jo i ekuilibruar i shoqeruar shpesh me nervozizem, ndjenja te shpeshta te frikes sikur dikush eshte duke e ndjekur apo pergjuar. 
> 
> Perveç simptomave psikike qe shkakton ky çrregullim i stresit, mund te kete edhe simptoma fizike si: dhimbje koke, dhimbje gjoksi apo stomaku.
> 
> Eshte nje çrregullim serioz dhe kerkon patjeter ndihmen e psikologut apo psikiatrit. Eshte i sherueshem. Me ndihmen e psikoterapise dhe sigurisht si dhe me rekomandimin e disa medikamenteve (kryesisht te grupit te benzodiazepinave) individi mund te rikthehet ne normalitet, pra te kryej nje jete normale.
> ...


Per largimin e traumave me se miri do sherbej me sinqeritet te kerkojm ndihmen e Allahut  gj.l.h. Te perkushtuarit ne Namaz do ju ndihmoj mese shumti. Nuke e di   se per ke tamam flitni ketu po tek femijet do duhej punuar shum me ta,pore shetitja neper natyre do i ndihmo ta kalojn ate gjendje ,sa ma teper zgjat do behet me e veshtire. Njeriut me simtome te tilla duhet ti afrohet ndershmeri dhe dialog qe doi largoi atij vemendjen ,e te kaluares se tij.leximi do i ndihmoj shume esidomos nga feja sepse gjdo largim nga e kaluara e tij do e arrij efektin e sherimit. Une kom pase sukses me nji te till  ,duke e kshilluar qe te bej namaz . te ndejurit gjate do arrij nji efekt te pa zavendsuar. Ne qoft se i traumizuari ka probleme te medha me biseda pa tensione  qet dhe krejt diq per te angazhur qe truri i tij mos te jet i fokusur vetem tek e kaluara p.sh te perpiqeni per nji ide se sa do ket sukses duke kerku ndihmen e tij  nji biznes madje me nji mjeshtri (taktik) ta beni sa me te nderlikuar biznesin sa i traumotizuari te mendoi per nji deshtim te mundshem ne biznes . Po jam nji mendim timin p.sh. Sikur doni ti merni nji shum parash me kredi po  rruga qe te futeni ne biznes te jet jo aq e arsyshme .Kshtu e ngjashem ta ngacmoni ta beni elastik ne biseda se lenja ne mendime per te kaluaren sesht zgjedhje.U mundova te hedh nji pik drite te vogel se vertet me vje keq prej te tillve sepse jon pasoj e rrethit ku jetojn fate keqet.duke u deshiru sherim ,po  luse Allahun ne sherimin e tyre,Se vertet ai sheron    mese miri Zemrat tona AMIN AMIN AMIN.

----------


## Sherri

> Per largimin e traumave me se miri do sherbej me sinqeritet te kerkojm ndihmen e Allahut  gj.l.h. Te perkushtuarit ne Namaz do ju ndihmoj mese shumti. Nuke e di   se per ke tamam flitni ketu po tek femijet do duhej punuar shum me ta,pore shetitja neper natyre do i ndihmo ta kalojn ate gjendje ,sa ma teper zgjat do behet me e veshtire. Njeriut me simtome te tilla duhet ti afrohet ndershmeri dhe dialog qe doi largoi atij vemendjen ,e te kaluares se tij.leximi do i ndihmoj shume esidomos nga feja sepse gjdo largim nga e kaluara e tij do e arrij efektin e sherimit. Une kom pase sukses me nji te till  ,duke e kshilluar qe te bej namaz . te ndejurit gjate do arrij nji efekt te pa zavendsuar. Ne qoft se i traumizuari ka probleme te medha me biseda pa tensione  qet dhe krejt diq per te angazhur qe truri i tij mos te jet i fokusur vetem tek e kaluara p.sh te perpiqeni per nji ide se sa do ket sukses duke kerku ndihmen e tij  nji biznes madje me nji mjeshtri (taktik) ta beni sa me te nderlikuar biznesin sa i traumotizuari te mendoi per nji deshtim te mundshem ne biznes . Po jam nji mendim timin p.sh. Sikur doni ti merni nji shum parash me kredi po  rruga qe te futeni ne biznes te jet jo aq e arsyshme .Kshtu e ngjashem ta ngacmoni ta beni elastik ne biseda se lenja ne mendime per te kaluaren sesht zgjedhje.U mundova te hedh nji pik drite te vogel se vertet me vje keq prej te tillve sepse jon pasoj e rrethit ku jetojn fate keqet.duke u deshiru sherim ,po  luse Allahun ne sherimin e tyre,Se vertet ai sheron    mese miri Zemrat tona AMIN AMIN AMIN.


Me fal per injorancen time po fjalen namaz se kuptoj se cfare do te thote ? 
Dhe un jam besimtar por personi ne fjale nuk kerkonte esorcist apo ndonje hoxhe te heqe xhindat. Nga ajo cfare lexova me siper pashe qe kerkonte informacione dhe ndonje doktor (qe di shqip).
Se ke menduar qe personi ne fjale mund te jete i fese kristiane ?

----------


## maratonomak

> Pershendetje Kucovari!
> 
> Po te radhis simptomat pos traumatike qe mund ti shfaqen nje individi qe mund te kete qene viktime e nje torture, perdhunimi, pjesemarres ne lufte, aksident automobilistik, persekutim, humbja e nje te dashuri/afermi, deshtim, ndarje, etj.
> 
> Nje person i tille ka shume gjasa te vuaj nga çrregullim i stresit (pas traumes). Simptomat me te zakonshme jane: Ankth gjate rikujtimit te ngjarjes, endrra te frikshme, si rezultat personi priret ti shmanget te gjitha situatave apo vendeve te cilat i rikujtojne ngjarjen. Simptoma si kufizime ne jeten e perditshme, nderprerje e marredhenie me shoqerine, ose nje pjese te mire te saj, mbyllje ne vetvete, veshtiresi gjate kontakteve nderpersonale,  veshtiresi ne perjetimin e nje ndjenje, mungese e theksuar e vemendjes, i paperqendruar, ndjenje e theksuar pesimizmi, ndjehet si i pashprese, pagjumesi ose gjume jo te rehatshem, humor jo i ekuilibruar i shoqeruar shpesh me nervozizem, ndjenja te shpeshta te frikes sikur dikush eshte duke e ndjekur apo pergjuar. 
> 
> Perveç simptomave psikike qe shkakton ky çrregullim i stresit, mund te kete edhe simptoma fizike si: dhimbje koke, dhimbje gjoksi apo stomaku.
> 
> Eshte nje çrregullim serioz dhe kerkon patjeter ndihmen e psikologut apo psikiatrit. Eshte i sherueshem. Me ndihmen e psikoterapise dhe sigurisht si dhe me rekomandimin e disa medikamenteve (kryesisht te grupit te benzodiazepinave) individi mund te rikthehet ne normalitet, pra te kryej nje jete normale.
> ...


nje pjese te ketyre simptomave i kam edhe une dhe nuk kam marre asnje lloj medikamenti dhe kurimi , as edhe nje konsulte te vetem me nonje doktor , por ajo qe me intereson me shume eshte dicka tjeter .

cfare sipmtoma fizike le te trupi i njeriut ky problem , kjo traume psiqike ?
pervec dhimbjeve te kokes , dhilbje gjoksi apo stomaku , a mund te lej probleme ne frymemarje , probleme ne lidhje me sterilitetitin e tjera?

ju flm shume

----------


## ganimet

> Me fal per injorancen time po fjalen namaz se kuptoj se cfare do te thote ? 
> Dhe un jam besimtar por personi ne fjale nuk kerkonte esorcist apo ndonje hoxhe te heqe xhindat. Nga ajo cfare lexova me siper pashe qe kerkonte informacione dhe ndonje doktor (qe di shqip).
> Se ke menduar qe personi ne fjale mund te jete i fese kristiane ?


Edhe per besimtaret e feve tjera vlen namazi (LUTJA) ne shqip me fjal te thjeshta te dala nga zemra duke ju drejtu Zotit sinqerisht per sherim.Rastin se esht i nji besimi tjeter nuk e kom cekur.Njeriun e till e shero fjala e mire edhe e bujkut edhe e mjekut po per te fshir nji traum te keqe duhet ta fshish ose ta mbulosh me nji ndjenj te mire qe ta krijo rrethi shoqria .Traumat qe i kom kaluar vet  i kom kaluar ne menyren qe ua sygjerova ,ndihem shum keq per njerzit e till.Per ta harruar mua me kan ndihmu ato qe ti shkrova nese ndihesh i ofenduar te siguroi se sishte qellimi im por ish sinqerisht te ndihmoja .Te traumatizuarit vet nuk sherohen po me ndihmen e te shendetshmive sherohet .Se fundja i traumatizuari nuk arrin dote ta gjej ilaqin sepse nuk do ishte smure fare.Ai nuk ka te drejt te pakten morale te kerkoi hogj e prift per raste te tilla..me te mira ju pershendes.

----------


## Enii

> cfare sipmtoma fizike le te trupi i njeriut ky problem , kjo traume psiqike ?


asgje qe nuk mund te kalohet ... nje njeri pozitiv dhe jeton me gjate .... bej fiskulture per te shfryre emocionet negative , ndonje masazh do te bente mire gjithashtu , haj ushqime me shume proteina dhe vitamina , kto jan disa metodat qe kam perdor personalisht kunder stresit dhe jan te vlefshme e menyra natyrale pa pasur nevojen e ilaceve ... ah dhe ... bjer ne dashuri lol po kjo svaret shume nga ty  :Lulja3:

----------


## maratonomak

> asgje qe nuk mund te kalohet ... nje njeri pozitiv dhe jeton me gjate .... bej fiskulture per te shfryre emocionet negative , ndonje masazh do te bente mire gjithashtu , haj ushqime me shume proteina dhe vitamina , kto jan disa metodat qe kam perdor personalisht kunder stresit dhe jan te vlefshme e menyra natyrale pa pasur nevojen e ilaceve ... ah dhe ... bjer ne dashuri lol po kjo svaret shume nga ty


te lezoj libra 
te shkoj per peshkim
te gatuaj 
te degjoj muzike , [ por kjo nuk eshte dhe kaq shume e dobishme se te cliron mendime dhe ndjenja ]
sa per sport nuk po e gjejme kohen .

sa per masazh nuk e di , masazhi eshte per trupin relaksue s por jo per shpirtin
dhe sa per me u dashuru jo , kurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeee 


dashuria eshte e rezikshme per ne te depresionuaret, dhe cka do dashurosh prej njeriut ende?

njeriu eshte i keq dhe plot vese te ndyta , 
mund te dua Zotin , mund te dua natyren , mund te dua artin , por kursesi njeriun.

----------


## J@mes

> nje pjese te ketyre simptomave i kam edhe une dhe nuk kam marre asnje lloj medikamenti dhe kurimi , as edhe nje konsulte te vetem me nonje doktor , por ajo qe me intereson me shume eshte dicka tjeter .
> 
> cfare sipmtoma fizike le te trupi i njeriut ky problem , kjo traume psiqike ?
> pervec dhimbjeve te kokes , dhilbje gjoksi apo stomaku , a mund te lej probleme ne frymemarje , probleme ne lidhje me sterilitetitin e tjera?
> 
> ju flm shume


Natyrisht qe, nese ju keni identifikuar tek vetja nje numer te konsiderueshem simptomash te ngjashme me keto, por edhe te tjera, te cilat mund te mos jene permendur ne kete teme, eshte mire qe te drejtoheni tek nje specialist per te verifikuar me qarte dhe ne menyre direkte problemin tuaj. 

Pergjithsisht çrregullimet e ankthit krijojne çrregullime fizike te tipit: veshtiresi ne frymemarrje, mpirje, djersitje, gjendje te fiketi, marrje mendsh, ndjenje mbytjeje, rrahje te shpeshta te zemres, dhimbje kraharori, te vjella, etj.

Mund te lexoni diçka rreth reagimit qe ka fiziku jone kundrejt ankthit per te krijuar nje ide me te qarte:

*Kliko ketu*

----------


## bani

cfardo qe te ndodhe , mos merr kurrsesi ilace , 
ato ilace e kane emrin, se drog jane , vetem se emertohen ndryshe, me kupton besoj.
sa per psikolog, psikologu me i mir eshte i afermi , shoku , miku , dashamiresi,por jo kto psikolog e psikiater e ilace(drog), vetem e ngaterrojne gjendjen me shum ,
sidoqofte duhet kohe dhe *DURIM*

----------


## TetovaMas

Per trauma psiqike rastesishte ne Gogle, lezova se disa psykiater jahudi (izrael ) preferojne marihuna dhe hash. Kjo ishte vetem si propozim , kurse e verteta e semundjeve traumatizim nuk ka sherim me ilace (barna )  Sporti Fitnesi jane aktivitetet te cilat ndihmojne shume kunder traumes .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po lexoja postimet e nji systema,

----------


## Boy

Lexo postimet e Brarit!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Lexo postimet e Brarit! :@pp


Haha...
Nuk ka shpres per sherim.

----------


## stern

..................................................  .............................

----------


## Izadora

> Pershendetje Kucovari!
> 
> Po te radhis simptomat pos traumatike qe mund ti shfaqen nje individi qe mund te kete qene viktime e nje torture, perdhunimi, pjesemarres ne lufte, aksident automobilistik, persekutim, humbja e nje te dashuri/afermi, deshtim, ndarje, etj.
> 
> Nje person i tille ka shume gjasa te vuaj nga çrregullim i stresit (pas traumes). Simptomat me te zakonshme jane: Ankth gjate rikujtimit te ngjarjes, endrra te frikshme, si rezultat personi priret ti shmanget te gjitha situatave apo vendeve te cilat i rikujtojne ngjarjen. Simptoma si kufizime ne jeten e perditshme, nderprerje e marredhenie me shoqerine, ose nje pjese te mire te saj, mbyllje ne vetvete, veshtiresi gjate kontakteve nderpersonale,  veshtiresi ne perjetimin e nje ndjenje, mungese e theksuar e vemendjes, i paperqendruar, ndjenje e theksuar pesimizmi, ndjehet si i pashprese, pagjumesi ose gjume jo te rehatshem, humor jo i ekuilibruar i shoqeruar shpesh me nervozizem, ndjenja te shpeshta te frikes sikur dikush eshte duke e ndjekur apo pergjuar. 
> 
> Perveç simptomave psikike qe shkakton ky çrregullim i stresit, mund te kete edhe simptoma fizike si: dhimbje koke, dhimbje gjoksi apo stomaku.
> 
> Eshte nje çrregullim serioz dhe kerkon patjeter ndihmen e psikologut apo psikiatrit. Eshte i sherueshem. Me ndihmen e psikoterapise dhe sigurisht si dhe me rekomandimin e disa medikamenteve (kryesisht te grupit te benzodiazepinave) individi mund te rikthehet ne normalitet, pra te kryej nje jete normale.
> ...


Ps gjithmon psikologet rekomandojne ilace ??? 
Nuk ekziston rreziku qe keta njerez te behen süchtig dhe nuk mund ta kalojne diten pa ato medikamente  ??

----------


## broken_smile

Lexova sot ne faqen e ANSA qe kane zbuluar nje protein te re qe mund te ndihmoje ne zhdukjen e efekteve te shkaktuara nga traumat ose nga stresi. Quhet Bdnf (nje faktor i rritjes neurotrophic qe nderhyne edhe ne proceset te mesimit) dhe me pak fjale krijon mundesite per zevendesimin e kujtimeve te frikshme me te tjere pozitive.

Studimi eshte i publikuar ne revisten Science. Une gjeta vetem abstract-in.


*Induction of Fear Extinction with Hippocampal-Infralimbic BDNF*
Jamie Peters,1 Laura M. Dieppa-Perea,1 Loyda M. Melendez,2 Gregory J. Quirk1,* 

The extinction of conditioned fear memories requires plasticity in the infralimbic medial prefrontal cortex (IL mPFC), but little is known about the molecular mechanisms involved. Brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF) is a key mediator of synaptic plasticity in multiple brain areas. In rats subjected to auditory fear conditioning, BDNF infused into the IL mPFC reduced conditioned fear for up to 48 hours, even in the absence of extinction training, which suggests that BDNF substituted for extinction. Similar to extinction, BDNF-induced reduction in fear required N-methyl-D-aspartate receptors and did not erase the original fear memory. Rats failing to learn extinction showed reduced BDNF in hippocampal inputs to the IL mPFC, and augmenting BDNF in this pathway prevented extinction failure. Hence, boosting BDNF activity in hippocampal-infralimbic circuits may ameliorate disorders of learned fear. 

1 Department of Psychiatry and Department of Anatomy and Neurobiology, University of Puerto Rico School of Medicine, San Juan, PR 00936, USA.
2 Department of Microbiology, University of Puerto Rico School of Medicine, San Juan, PR 00936, USA.

----------

